# Jensen Beach reports?



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey gents,
Gonna be in the Jensen Beach area Tuesday the 31st thru Thursday April 2nd. Just wondering if anyone has any reports from the area as of recent. Appreciate it a bunch!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/recreation/content/entertainment/recreation/outdoors/fishing/
One of the yanks has been reporting a lot of weeds this past week around North and South Hutchinson Island - Ft Pierce.Hopefully they''ll be gone by time you get down that way.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

I know the wind has been blowing so there hasnt been many reports. If your fishing the beach your should find bluefish and jacks. Best bet in the river would be snook around the bridges. Should be some big ones around. Good luck.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Good deal. I normally throw my shark setup out and then fish my other rod in the surf. Good to hear the blues and jacks may be running. I dont like hearing the winds been blowing though. I was there about a month ago and it was miserable. 8 and bait was useless. Hopefully a little better by the time I get there. Thanks guys!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got back from Jensen. I went up last night to take care of some business and fished the Causeway for about an hour and a half, caught nothing and saw nothing caught. 

Guys were reporting a fair pompano bite and good Spanish action during the daytime on jigs and live shrimp. Very windy and the water was gray.

The surf was a little rough but the water was relatively clear and weed free. When I left about 7 this morning it looked better than last night, but it was still supposed to be windy, from the SE.

SE winds always make the water dirtier than NE winds, but I didn't see any seaweed on the beach. Blues and jacks on the beach, one snook (that I know of) came off the beach last weekend.

If you have a choice it might be better to let the winds die down before you go. 

Will be back up there Tuesday night and again Thursday and through the weekend. Keep in touch and we'll update each other on the conditions, OK?


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I just got back from Jensen. I went up last night to take care of some business and fished the Causeway for about an hour and a half, caught nothing and saw nothing caught.
> 
> Guys were reporting a fair pompano bite and good Spanish action during the daytime on jigs and live shrimp. Very windy and the water was gray.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I plan to get the lines wet sometime Tuesday afternoon till about midnight and then again Wednesday morning and evening. Come to think of it, the last time I was there it was a stiff wind out of the north and the water was clear(learn something everyday) with no weeds. I just hope its good since it I only get to Jensen every couple of months. Ill be interested to hear what the Snook Nook is saying about the fishing, though( thought you might enjoy that)!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*This might be too late...*

...but it's good news.

I was up there last night, wind was mild, surf gentle and clear. Fished the beach for a few minutes then went to the Causeway after dinner. 

No action in either spot, but the river was in pretty good condition, flat and fairly clean.

Conditions were the same when I left this morning.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Wade fishing has been good in the river north of the causeway on the east side. Water clean and lots of 8" mullet and other bait hugging the mangrove shore. There are snook a few reds and the occasional jack. Causeway has had a few snook on it but we need a stiff north or south wind for it to get really good. There are still a good number of grays (gag grouper) on the nearshore wrecks and artificial reefs. The sheepshead spawn is still lingering but the bite has noticeably waned since February. This weather pattern should shift soon and give us more flat days. This week looks OK for medium size boats trying to get offshore not counting a rough patch from tomorrow afternoon until the following morning. The weekend looks very promising but I will be chasing wild turkeys instead. I might get out myself, wade and throw some plastic swimbaits before then....last time I landed a nice little snook about a half inch short of the slot and one of my buddies got a gator trout.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Not that great, but not too terribly bad this morning. About the only I caught or seen caught were pomps off the beach(landed 2, lost 1 in the wash) . I got 2 small blues around 7am on a spoon. Surf wasnt too bad. About 2', pretty clear, but still some pockets of weeds around. Had to move spots every hour or so to stay clear. Back at it tonight......


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Which section of beach were you fishing?


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Started up around the Courtyard Marriott early and wound up down by the abandoned Holiday Inn for most of the day. Im going back to that area right now.....


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Excellent surf conditions last night....
If only I was really trying to catch weeds....

Horrible. It was ashame cause the surf was perfect. Every cast produced more weeds than what I seen in the daytime. Im going back up north this afternoon but Im gonna run over to the beach in a minute just to see if the weeds are still there.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Good fishing in the intercoastal yesterday. Three of us were throwing plastic swim baits and all of us caught snook. Several under slot fish landed a few dandies broken off, one 35" fish released and one super nice fish landed just barely fitting under the 32" max. One of my friends stepped on a sting ray and caught a nasty stab from the barb right next to the little nub on his ankle. Shuffle your feet and fish the river...the bite is "on like Donkey Kong"


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like youve got em locked in fin, good work. Surprised your not looking for the phins right now!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

fin&scale said:


> Good fishing in the intercoastal yesterday. Three of us were throwing plastic swim baits and all of us caught snook. Several under slot fish landed a few dandies broken off, one 35" fish released and one super nice fish landed just barely fitting under the 32" max. One of my friends stepped on a sting ray and caught a nasty stab from the barb right next to the little nub on his ankle. Shuffle your feet and fish the river...the bite is "on like Donkey Kong"


Good to hear it.

I will be in Jensen tonight, leaving Friday morning for a charter boat trip out of Port Canaveral, then back to Jensen for the weekend.

What were you throwing, and where were you throwing it?

I was gonna walk in to the river around the power plant, Herman's Bay area, or go down south of Joe's Point and wade in.

Trout and snook are supposed to be hitting hard.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Cerberus you have a PM


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

fin&scale said:


> Cerberus you have a PM


Thanks


----------

